# Entropic Communications' Silicon Selected by DIRECTV for Home Networking Deployments



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

*Entropic Communications' Silicon Selected by DIRECTV for Home Networking Deployments*
_Technology Cooperation Delivers Next-Generation Set-Top Boxes for Multi-Room Viewing and Quality User Experience_

*SAN DIEGO, Jan 25, 2010* (GlobeNewswire via COMTEX News Network) -- Entropic Communications, Inc. (Nasdaq:ENTR), a leading provider of silicon and software solutions to enable connected home entertainment, today announced that its silicon has been selected by DIRECTV, the world's most popular television service, for integration into set-top boxes (STB) that deliver a new-generation of coax-based networking capabilities such as multi-room viewing.

By adopting Entropic's field-proven technology based on the Multimedia over Coax Alliance (MoCA) standard, DIRECTV will soon enable its customers to easily share high-quality, high-definition digital entertainment and data throughout the home over the existing coax cable infrastructure. The coax-based networking also enables DIRECTV to propagate the ground-breaking RVU technology on its platforms. RVU Remote User Interface ensures that the client set-top receivers in a multi-room DVR environment display the exact look and feel (user interface) of the server on a pixel-accurate basis.

"By integrating MoCA technology into our STBs along with the existing deployment of the Single Wire Multiswitch, we will set ourselves apart from the competition as a leading provider of connected home technology," said Romulo Pontual, chief technology officer at DIRECTV. "This is part of our overall strategy to simplify the installation process and create a reliable video distribution system for our customers who want to enjoy a connected home lifestyle. Technology cooperation with Entropic was instrumental to expedite the delivery of these new STBs."

"We are very excited to be working with DIRECTV as multi-room viewing capabilities continue to drive next-generation home networking requirements," said Patrick Henry, Entropic CEO. "By leveraging our technology leadership and experience and expanding our relationship with DIRECTV beyond channel-stacking for their Single Wire Multiswitch ODUs, we are enabling a new world of digital entertainment sharing applications for DIRECTV's customers nationwide," he continued.

DIRECTV's selection of the MoCA standard further demonstrates the industry preference and growing market acceptance for in home coax-based video networking as reported by numerous operators. The new generation of DIRECTV set-top boxes are currently in production and will be in customers' homes starting in Q1 of 2010.

About Entropic Communications

Entropic Communications, Inc. (Nasdaq:ENTR) is a leading fabless semiconductor company that is engineering the future of connected home networking and entertainment by providing next-generation silicon and software technologies to the world's leading cable, telco and satellite service providers, OEMs and consumer electronic manufacturers. As a co-founder of MoCA (Multimedia over Coax Alliance), Entropic pioneered and continues to evolve the way high-definition television-quality video and other multimedia and digital content such as movies, music, games and photos are brought into and delivered throughout the home. For more information, visit Entropic at www.entropic.com.

The Entropic Communications logo is available at http://www.globenewswire.com/newsroom/prs/?pkgid=4255

Forward-Looking Statements

Statements in this press release that are not strictly historical in nature constitute "forward-looking statements." Such statements include, but are not limited to, statements regarding Entropic's leadership in providing MoCA enabled technology, and continued or future integration of Entropic's technology into products of OEMs. Such forward-looking statements involve known and unknown risks, uncertainties and other factors which may cause Entropic's actual results to be materially different from historical results or from any results expressed or implied by such forward-looking statements. These factors include, but are not limited to, the effects of competition; Entropic's dependence on a limited number of service providers and customers; Entropic's ability to successfully collaborate and introduce new and enhanced products on a timely basis; the risk that the market for high-definition television-quality video and multimedia content delivery solutions, including the use of satellite distribution, may not develop as anticipated; the effect of intellectual property rights claims; and other factors discussed in the "Risk Factors" section of Entropic's Quarterly Report on Form 10-Q for the three months ended September 30, 2009. All forward-looking statements are qualified in their entirety by this cautionary statement. Entropic is providing this information as of the date of this release and does not undertake any obligation to update any forward-looking statements contained in this release as a result of new information, future events or otherwise.

This news release was distributed by GlobeNewswire, www.globenewswire.com

SOURCE: Entropic Communications

CONTACT: Entropic Communications
Investor Contact:
Debra Hart, Director, Investor Relations
858.768.3852
[email protected]
The Ardell Group
Media Contact:
Angela Edgerton
858.792.2941
[email protected]

© Copyright 2010 GlobeNewswire, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

How about that, only 2 months max to wait.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dettxw said:


> How about that, only 2 months max to wait.


Maybe 3... :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> Just because the article says it is coming out in April certainly does not mean what is being referred to isn't the HMC30. What would it be? A whole home box with MoCa and RVU. Sounds suspiciously like the HMC30 to me.


That was my point....those kinds of articles are estimated times based on the information they gathered at that time.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That was my point....those kinds of articles are estimates times based on the information they gathered at that time.


Right. I don't buy the April release date, but I do think that they are talking about the HMC30.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Right. I don't buy the April release date, but I do think that they are talking about the HMC30.


No, they're talking about DECA incorporated receivers.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> No, they're talking about DECA incorporated receivers.


We'll see. I still highly doubt they'll launch a MoCa/RVU box in April, and then the HMC30 late 2010.

All I know is if I'm right, this thread will get ressurected when it happens.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> We'll see. I still highly doubt they'll launch a MoCa/RVU box in April, and then the HMC30 late 2010.
> 
> All I know is if I'm right, this thread will get ressurected when it happens.


One "line" in April and another very late this year, "seems like" their plan. (yes, you can quote me :lol


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

hilmar2k said:


> Right. I don't buy the April release date, but I do think that they are talking about the HMC30.


OK....feel free to think that (even if its wrong).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> No, they're talking about DECA incorporated receivers.





hilmar2k said:


> We'll see. I still highly doubt they'll launch a MoCa/RVU box in April, and then the HMC30 late 2010.
> 
> All I know is if I'm right, this thread will get ressurected when it happens.


The key statement is: "DIRECTV will soon enable its customers to easily share high-quality, high-definition digital entertainment and data throughout the home over the existing coax cable infrastructure."

Basically as VOS stated .. DECA will be launched .. We already knew that, though. This PR is really the first indication of any date for DECA availability.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> The key statement is: "DIRECTV will soon enable its customers to easily share high-quality, high-definition digital entertainment and data throughout the home over the existing coax cable infrastructure."
> 
> Basically as VOS stated .. DECA will be launched .. We already knew that, though. This PR is really the first indication of any date for DECA availability.


Good to see - this reaffirms some of what we saw firsthand at CES.

Entropic's technology has worked quite well for SWM deployments to date, so there's good reason to be optimistic about their next round of new technologies to the market, including DECA, and DirecTV's use of it.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Question on the HMC30. Can I have more than one, and if so, will they play nice together?

Five tuners really just isn't enough. I have 9 now and am thinking about pulling one of my "spare" HR20's and replacing my H21. The only thing holding me back is that the silver would really clash in this location.

So for me, 2 HMC30's would be just about right. Tom may need three.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I think Tom's going to get the HMC-30 Pro. Rack mounted, Wireless HDMI!:lol:


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> No, they're talking about DECA incorporated receivers.


I would have thought they were referring to DECA devices but not part of the receiver yet.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Movieman said:


> I would have thought they were referring to DECA devices but not part of the receiver yet.


possibly both, it's not entirely clear at this time.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> possibly both, it's not entirely clear at this time.


Yes. What's clear is that DECA plays a big part on future networking plans, and also that SWM also is the continuing foundation for future installs.

We saw the SWM16 and SWM32 at CES, so those are likely to "appear" in the near future as well, and DECA was another part of the equation.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> No, they're talking about DECA incorporated receivers.


That was the impression I got also. That the development was DECA built right in to the receivers.



> "By *integrating* MoCA technology *into our STBs*..."


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Broadcom has announced a chip that could be used in a STB to integrate MoCA support. I'm sure it will happen at some point just not sure if it will be in the HR24/H24 that we know are soon to be released or some other future release. After all wideband tuners didn't eliminate the need for bbcs until the H23/HR23.

This press release sure sounds like what I expected to happen back when SWM was still new and DirecTV first started showing interest in MoCA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

evan_s said:


> Broadcom has announced a chip that could be used in a STB to integrate MoCA support. I'm sure it will happen at some point just not sure if it will be in the HR24/H24 that we know are soon to be released or some other future release. After all wideband tuners didn't eliminate the need for bbcs until the H23/HR23.
> 
> This press release sure sounds like what I expected to happen back when SWM was still new and DirecTV first started showing interest in MoCA.


MoCA is @ 1100 MHz.
DECA is @ 550 MHz, so Broadcom's chip may not be an exact replacement.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> MoCA is @ 1100 MHz.
> DECA is @ 550 MHz


And this is the biggest reason for the distinction in using the term DECA instead of MoCA.


----------



## upgrade-itis (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll be beginning to wire for this thing already for a finished basement that started today.
I hope new coax and multiple cat6 to each of the existing box locales is good enough while my conduit is still accessible.

Any pictures or wiring down the road would be appreciated.

Been waiting for years for this thing.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

Multichannel News


> DirecTV Tees Up Multiroom DVR In Q1
> Satellite Operator Selects Entropic Chips For Multimedia Over Coax Alliance Spec
> Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 1/25/2010 4:05:00 PM
> 
> ...


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> MoCA is @ 1100 MHz.
> DECA is @ 550 MHz, so Broadcom's chip may not be an exact replacement.





Doug Brott said:


> And this is the biggest reason for the distinction in using the term DECA instead of MoCA.





dvrblogger said:


> DirecTV Tees Up Multiroom DVR In Q1
> Satellite Operator Selects Entropic Chips For Multimedia Over Coax Alliance Spec
> Todd Spangler -- Multichannel News, 1/25/2010 4:05:00 PM
> 
> ...


OK, lets back the truck up! On one hand D* is releasing DECA based MRV with the current Beta rolling out. But with the release of the HR24, they are going to be using MOCA based MRV.

Are they really going to support 2 different topologies?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> OK, lets back the truck up! On one hand D* is releasing DECA based MRV with the current Beta rolling out. But with the release of the HR24, they are going to be using MOCA based MRV.
> 
> Are they really going to support 2 different topologies?


YOu are confusing the two.

DECA is DirecTV's version/form of the MoCA technology - they are one in the same, just different flavors and deployments.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> OK, lets back the truck up! On one hand D* is releasing DECA based MRV with the current Beta rolling out. But with the release of the HR24, they are going to be using MOCA based MRV.
> 
> Are they really going to support 2 different topologies?


MoCA is "*M*ultimedia *o*ver *C*oax *A*lliance", which DirecTV is a member of.
The technology is the same for DECA, but because of the frequencies of SAT feeds, it has to be different than what is used with CATV.
This is why "MoCA" sold devices work at 1100 MHz [above CATV] and "*D*irecTV *E*thernet over *C*oax* A*dapter" work at 550 MHz [below SAT].


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

No the articles are just wrong. They keep saying MoCA even thoguh everyone here knows it's actually DECA (which is just DirecTVs version of MoCA needed to run on their SWM systems). They keep saying the boxes at CES were the HR24 and H24 which they were not. It was the HMC30 and client boxes that I haven't seen anybody post a name/model number for yet.

There was a thread around here with pictures of the actual H24 and HR24s. They look similar to the HMC30 but aren't the same thing.

Rumor has it that the H24 and HR24 will have DECA built in so you don't have to have the external ethernet coax adapter that you will need to use with the earlier H2x/HR2x boxes. These boxes are rumored to be coming out around April.

The HMC30 is what was shown at CES and it is rumored to be coming out late this year. It is also believed that this will eventually have DECA built in so the ethernet coax adapters aren't needed.

If you want to know more about the ethernet coax adapters look in this thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170910


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Beerstalker said:


> No the articles are just wrong. They keep saying MoCA even thoguh everyone here knows it's actually DECA (which is just DirecTVs version of MoCA needed to run on their SWM systems). They keep saying the boxes at CES were the HR24 and H24 which they were not. It was the HMC30 and client boxes that I haven't seen anybody post a name/model number for yet.
> 
> There was a thread around here with pictures of the actual H24 and HR24s. *They look similar to the HMC30 but aren't the same thing.*
> 
> ...


The only other photo's of nextgen IRD's I remember seeing were photos from an earlier CES. And those WERE same boxes as the HMC-30.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dvrblogger said:


> Multichannel News





> The new generation of DirecTV set-top boxes is currently in production. The multiroom DVR boxes -- the HR-24 server DVR set-top and H-24 client DVR set-top -- are expected to be in customer's home later in the first quarter of 2010.


While the release date seems like a real possibility here, the model descriptions are a bit odd.

HR24 & H24 are more "like" it's HR2x & H2x brethren .. Seems there's some real confusion over the x24 models and the HMC30. MRV is now in Beta for the HR2x and soon for the H21/23. It only stands to reason that it will also be available for the x24 series as well.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

ndole_mbnd said:


> The only other photo's of nextgen IRD's I remember seeing were photos from an earlier CES. And those WERE same boxes as the HMC-30.


To my knowledge, the HR24 nor the H24 were shown at CES this year.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> It was the HMC30 and client boxes that I haven't seen anybody post a name/model number for yet.


Shhh .. don't tell anyone .. It's the:



Spoiler



C30


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> To my knowledge, the HR24 nor the H24 were shown at CES this year.


Nope....they were not...only the HMC30.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Nope....they were not...only the HMC30.


But what do you know? [Oh yeah, you were there and talked to them] :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> But what do you know? [Oh yeah, you were there and talked to them] :lol:


...and saw things...and asked questions....and took photos (see CES report).....and....

Thanks for the vote of confidence. 

But we do know the *HMC30 was **the only DirecTV device at CES 2010*, except for some HR23's used for the 3D HDTV demos at the Panasonic and Samsung booths.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

ndole_mbnd said:


> The only other photo's of nextgen IRD's I remember seeing were photos from an earlier CES. And those WERE same boxes as the HMC-30.


There were some in here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171458&page=4

I believe they were pulled down though since it may have been a breach of a non-disclosure agreement.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> There were some in here:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=171458&page=4
> 
> I believe they were pulled down though since it may have been a breach of a non-disclosure agreement.


Yes, the photos were deleted by the folks who posted them.


----------



## PaceHD (Jan 10, 2010)

Are these the same thing? Strange Pace announced first to market MRV using Entropic silicon for Directv to use the same silicon and it not to be the same technology?

http://ir.entropic.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=439986

http://ir.entropic.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=436328


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

PaceHD said:


> Are these the same thing? Strange Pace announced first to market MRV using Entropic silicon for Directv to use the same silicon and it not to be the same technology?
> 
> http://ir.entropic.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=439986
> 
> http://ir.entropic.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=436328


Based on the timing references, as well as some other details in those 2 releases...they do not appear to be talking about the same thing within them. That said, the technology itself (DECA - aka DirecTV Ethernet Coax Adapter) is pertinent in both releases....its the direction they are going in their partnership with the Entropic folks for any network-enabled solutions.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

PaceHD said:


> Are these the same thing? Strange Pace announced first to market MRV using Entropic silicon for Directv to use the same silicon and it not to be the same technology?
> 
> http://ir.entropic.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=439986
> 
> http://ir.entropic.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=436328


Same? I don't think so, but "similar" in technology.
Cable and SAT [DirecTV] can't use the same frequencies for the same technology.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Just noticed Doug's firmware monitor has 3 manufacturers for both the H24 & the HR24. Production seems to be picking up.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Just noticed Doug's firmware monitor has 3 manufacturers for both the H24 & the HR24. Production seems to be picking up.


...or some form of internal testing....


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Where I got the impression:


> DIRECTV's selection of the MoCA standard further demonstrates the industry preference and growing market acceptance for in home coax-based video networking as reported by numerous operators. The new generation of DIRECTV set-top boxes are *currently in production* and will be in customers' homes starting in Q1 of 2010.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Where I got the impression:


Good assumption....but in production and in public release are not the same either...


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

> DIRECTV's selection of the MoCA standard further demonstrates the industry preference and growing market acceptance for in home coax-based video networking as reported by numerous operators. The new generation of DIRECTV set-top boxes are currently in production and will be in customers' homes *starting in Q1 of 2010*.


Wishful thinking on my part maybe? :scratchin


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ndole_mbnd said:


> Wishful thinking on my part maybe? :scratchin


Not necessarily...there are several public articles/announcements out there, and they don't all necessarily refer to the same DECA-enabled equipment or release dates....so more than one thing could be in play here.

In any case, we wouldn't have long to wait and see what's up - the end of 1Q is not that far away....


----------

